# Acer 5715Z Fan run constantly at full speed



## reeflodge (Mar 16, 2011)

Help
The fan on my Acer Aspire 5715Z laptop runs constantly at full speed and sounds like a hair dryer!
Its an intermittent fault which can start running fast at any time, and once it starts it does not stop!
The CPU is running at only 2%

Things I have tried...

I have cleaned at the dust fron the heatsink and Fans
I have no malisious malware running
I have closed all programs down that are running in the background
I have put the Laptop in the cold garage for 1 hour and its still running fast.
I have remove my anti virus software, then re-installed it when it did not solve the problem.

Please help.

Woody


Acer Aspire 5715Z
Vista
1.46ghz 533mhz FSB 1mb L2 Cache
120gb HD
Intel Graphic media accelerator X3100
2gb DDR2


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey reeflodge and welcome to TSF. Please doenload the two programs below and post the results. Thank you.

First downloadCore Temp. This will tell us your core temps. Then

Download *CPU-Z*
CPU-Z is a freeware that gathers information on some of the main devices of your system.

*CPU*

* Name and number.
* Core stepping and process.
* Package.
* Core voltage.
* Internal and external clocks, clock multiplier.
* Supported instructions sets.
* All cache levels (location, size, speed, technology).

*Mainboard*

* Vendor, model and revision.
* BIOS model and date.
* Chipset (northbridge and southbridge) and sensor.
* Graphic interface.

*Memory*

* Frequency and timings.
* Module(s) specification using SPD (Serial Presence Detect) : vendor, serial number, timings table.

*System*

* Windows and DirectX version.


----------



## reeflodge (Mar 16, 2011)

OK here is the Core Temp
(other to follow)


----------



## reeflodge (Mar 16, 2011)

CPU-Z Report


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you reeflodge. For reasons unknown I've been unable to open txt files. Is it possible to save it as a doc file? I will say your core temps are too low so I'm thinking your CPU isn't working correctly. Also if you can copy and paste you infor about your CPU it'll help. thank you.


----------



## reeflodge (Mar 16, 2011)

Is this any better?


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm afraid not, Can you make a screenshot of the info below form CPU Z. Also if you will, check the corp temps from your bios.


----------



## reeflodge (Mar 16, 2011)

CPU-Z images


----------



## reeflodge (Mar 16, 2011)

Graphics & Mainboard


----------



## reeflodge (Mar 16, 2011)

Memory & SPD


----------



## reeflodge (Mar 16, 2011)

mcorton said:


> Also if you will, check the corp temps from your bios.


I'm not sure how to do this?


----------



## xpert71 (Mar 9, 2011)

hi !!check in bios .you may have an option to set the fan speed to auto according to temperature.


----------



## reeflodge (Mar 16, 2011)

xpert71 said:


> hi !!check in bios .you may have an option to set the fan speed to auto according to temperature.


Thanks
Can you explain how I do this?


----------



## xpert71 (Mar 9, 2011)

i dont know your bios .enter your bios an go looking for fan setup.or maybe u instal some program from acer which take control of your fan .look in power settings in windows.


----------



## reeflodge (Mar 16, 2011)

I have downloaded the latest Bios settings from Acer V1.45 but it made no difference to the fan running fast and constantly.
I have looked in the power setting and you cant acess the Bios from there.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

When you boot the computer there'll be a brief screen that says to press a key to enter bios, some call it setup. It's usually f2, f8 or f10. When you know which one turnoff the computer and start it again. as soon as you start it start tapping that key and it'll enter the bios.


----------



## reeflodge (Mar 16, 2011)

F2 key
I have done this but it does not say anywhere "fan Setup" or "power settings"


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

We are thinking that the temp sensor on your motherboard may be failing. You should try to reseat the sinkfan or reapply the thermal paste. Since I can't help you with this I'm going to suggest that you start a new thread at our Motherboard/CPU forum here, Motherboards, Bios & CPU - Tech Support Forum. Provide the information and you can link back to this post in your first post so they can see what we've tried. Good luck.


----------

